# Newborn bottle baby



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I need some help. I haven't had a bottle baby for several years and back then it was a pygmy goat and I used a regular baby bottle. This afternoon I received a call to pick up a La Mancha boar cross boy. I didn't get all the details until I got there. He was born this morning and nursed a couple times but not very well and not sure if he got anything. Momma rejected him and they were having to hold her for him to nurse at all. 
First thing I did was give a dose of colostrum gel. He is active, up walking and jumping out of the bucket and was very hungry. However he struggled to drink the bottle. He kept spitting it out and acting like he was getting too much (coughing and snorting although nothing came out his nose or anything). He ate about 2-3 ounces and I made him stop. He is now sleeping.

Here is what I need help with. He is 7 lbs. How much milk and how often? Should i do nighttime feedings? I started him on a replacer as I had it available. Tomorrow I'm going to mix up the whole cows milk recipe and switch him slowly to it. Or should I keep him on the uni milk replacer? How big of a hole should be in the tip of a Prichard nipple? And how do I measure how much he is eating when using a coke bottle with nipple? His umbilical cord is about 5 inches long, should I trim it. I'm already going to dip it in iodine.

Pictures included of course. The hole seems really small in the nipple but it runs out quite fast. Lol


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I just cut the very tip off the pritchard nipples, barely cutting any of the rubber off, just enough for the milk to flow through it easily, but not gushing out.
For a 7lb kid, try 16oz a day (I personally feed 24oz in a day for that weight, but start at 16 and feed more if he needs), split over about 6 feedings. You can measure it before you pour it in the bottle to know how many ounces he's eating at a time.
I personally do nighttime feedings the first 2-3 days, then skip the overnight feedings. I give the last bottle at 11pm-midnight, then they get their morning bottle around 6am.
You don't have to trim the cord, but cn if you want. If you want to trim it to about an inch or so that is fine.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats...What a doll...at 7 pounds he needs 11 1/2 oz of milk per day...divided into 4 feedings..so 2.8 oz per bottle...re weigh weekly and adjust the amount...always feel tummy after a bottle to see if he needs a bit more or a bit less..a poochy tummy needs less milk and a sunken in tummy needs more...scooch up or down 1/2 oz at a time...you want to feel a firm but flat tummy. 

I would switch to plain whole cows milk ..no mixing with other stuff...Do go slow in switching him to cows milk..sudden changes can make him sick...

Feel the roof of his mouth to be sure the pallet is in place and firm...replace the nipple and snip a tinier hole just in case that is the issue..in the mean time..be sure his head is tilted up like he would nursing mom...

You can trim him cord...not too short


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok I fed him 2 Oz but his was still sunken in and was hungry again 30 mins later. So I gave him another 2 Oz and he was full but not pooching. I hated to fill him too fast but he hasn't had anything since early this morning and that was just a few sips of mommas colostrum, so he was very empty. He pooped and peed after eating the second time and all looked normal.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Should I give him sellenium/vit e gel even though he seems strong


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you can possibly get back to collect his dam's colostrum for at least the first 24 hrs that would be ideal.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

His dam is an hr away and they wouldn't even milk her for me when they brought him to town. If I hadn't taken him they were just gonna kill him. They are old style ranchers who just want 4h boar babies to sell. They have a few dairy does that they breed to boar bucks because they need milk to make and sell soap. They pretty much don't care at all if he lives or not. Makes me angry but all I can do is try to keep him alive.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

If you are deficient in your area...It wont hurt to give selenium gel. : ) glad he pooped and peed well


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

We aren't horribly deficient but I have had to give to weak kids the past two years and my does are starting to show signs so I just got two tubes in the mail today. He isn't really weak at all but I'm sure it won't hurt. And I have bounce back electrolytes if he gets diarrhea.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok I am really questioning using Pritchard nipples. It's really hard for me to tell just how much he is eating unless I measure only a certain amount into the bottle. With the last pygmy goats I raised I used a regular human bottle with hole cut bigger in the nipple. What nipple do you prefer or recommend? The Pritchard teat also seems really small in his mouth and I'm worried as he grows that it will be too small and he won't want a different nipple.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Use what works best for you but I use Pritchard nipples through the entire time. Just measure your milk in a measuring cup. You can also buy a bottle type thing that the nipple screws onto and that has the measurements on the bottle.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I use a regular baby bottle. I have not had problems with it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I use the pritchard nipples all the way up to weaning, when they are about 80lbs, doesn't slow them down any, they can still suck down a half gallon each in less than 3 minutes.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok I am going to stick with the Pritchard teat then because he is eating good and I don't want to have problems with him taking the bottle.


----------



## Greybird (May 14, 2014)

When I was bottle feeding my guys I used Pritchard nipples screwed onto some regular plastic soft drink bottles. (I think they were 16 oz, but I'm not sure.) I peeled off the labels and then I used a measuring cup full of water as a guide to make marks at 2oz intervals with a permanent marker. 

They used the same nipples and bottles from the very beginning until they were weaned at about 12 weeks of age.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I have always started my bottle kids at as much colostrum as they will eat every couple of hours. After that I change to milk (or milk/milk replacer combination). I give them 4 bottles a day (due to my work schedule), as much as they want each feeding, up to 20 ounces each feeding. If you start them that way, they don't over eat. Been doing it this way for 30+ years and never had a problem with the kids over eating or having medical issues caused by over eating. They grow big, fast and thrifty on this method. I don't restrict the amount when they are very young, and they usually don't drink 20 ozs at that age, but it is offered. I keep them on the bottle for as long as I have milk, usually up to 6 months, sometimes even longer. I cut back to 3- 20 oz bottles a day at 4 months, and then 2- 20 oz bottles at 6 months. I slowly drop to 1 bottle until I (or they) decide to wean completely.

I start them off with Pritchard teats and switch over to the black rubber "lamb nipples" when they are about a month old. I use the 20 ounce soda bottles for both nipple types. The guys at work save them for me!

I live in a selenium defecient area, so I do give them selenium at birth.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok now he has taken a turn. He refused his 3pm feeding and is hunching his back and not walking around as much. No teeth grinding. Also I noticed after the last two feedings he sounded a bit raspy but it went away a bit later. 

He is inside with heat and a heater a few feet away and has always been warm in the mouth and eager to eat. So I don't know what changed. He got colostrum gel last night and has had 5 bottles in 24 hrs, 3-4 Oz each feeding, making his tummy barely level not pooching out. And selenium gel.

His poo was still dark and thick at last feeding and since then he had a yellow goopy poo in his bed. He may also have had loose stool as he has yellow all down back legs but between pee and bedding, I can't tell.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't have cd antitoxin but can get some MOM. And I have Pen G and LA 200. Should he start on antibiotics for the raspy breathing? He always sucks, stops, sucks, stops and I don't force him so not sure why he would be getting it in his lungs.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Huh? The yellow soft poo is normal. How long ago did you give him the selenium gel? How much did you give him? I know it's fairly easy to overdose with that stuff, from what I've read, but I've never had problems with it, but I have never given it to a kid that young.. What is his temp?


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

The tube said to give 2 to newborn kids but there was only a 5 mark so I set it half way to 5, squirted on finger and gave to him. Will take his temp in a bit. Had to run to town.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I have bounce back electrolytes. Should I give him a bottle of that instead of milk, if he will eat anything. Fixing to take his temp. He is crying now so maybe hungry enough to eat something


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Temp is 100.13


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Is he still on Unimilk? I would switch him to cows milk asap. Very few people have luck with Unimilk.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Right now he is on half uni milk and half whole cows milk. Didn't want to switch him too quickly


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I agree. Get off Unimilk asap.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

He is has full diarrhea now. He took a few sips of milk then nothing so I tried the electrolytes. He took a few sips of it and then wouldn't take anything. He is resting now. His back legs are wet with diarrhea and I think that may be making him cold, even though his temp is low normal.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm really getting worried because he acts hungry but won't drink more than an ounce or two of the electrolytes. I don't want to give milk again until the diarrhea has stopped. I am just scared to death of loosing him. I have to work tonight and if I take him he will get cold in the vehicle all night. But if I leave him he will have to go all night without milk or electrolytes so I'm torn what to do.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is there someone at home who can help you with him?


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

My husband has agreed to try to feed him electrolytes at midnight. I switched to a human baby bottle and he sucker down 2 1/2 ounces of electrolyte and that was right after maybe an ounce from the Pritchard nipple. So at least I'm leaving him with a full tummy. He acted much more active after the electrolytes. Even followed me around for a bit again. So I'm not as scared but still worried. My husband isn't really animal inclined.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good. Keep doing the electrolytes.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

My husband got him to eat 3 Oz of electrolytes but he had to warm him first. We live in a camper and run electric heaters. Our thermometer says it's 70 degrees in there and his bucket is 2 1/2 ft from a heater and is covered with blankets. I'm not sure what else to do to keep his temp up. We lay him in front of the heater on a towel and he heats up within 10 mins or so but we can't keep him loose all the time. Can't do a heat lamp inside the camper and I don't know if my heating pad is strong enough to heat threw the bucket. He is peeing and pooping too much to put heating pad directly in the bucket.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Well I just got home and had one very hungry baby. He scarfed down 4 1/2 ounces of electrolytes and really wanted more. He was still sunken in on the sides but I don't want to overdo it. His poo seem more mucous consistency now instead of water. So how long should I continue to feed electrolytes and no milk. I hate keeping him off milk for too long. He is going to have to be bathed today and his bedding changed. I'm going to look for an old sweater to make him a coat with. Hopefully he will continue to get better. He is still raspy and coughing after eating no matter if I use the Pritchard nipple or human bottle. And I'm holding it at an angle, so not sure why he is raspy/coughing or how he is getting it in his lungs. His palate feels fine.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good that he is doing better. I would do 24 hrs of electrolytes and then go to whole milk from the store. Don't use the Unimilk anymore.

A sleeve from an old sweatshirt or a pant leg from sweats (ones that have elastic at the ankle) will work for coats.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Is it normal for him to cough and sound raspy after eating?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Not really. do you get him down in the position that he would need to be in if nursing from mom?


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

In my opinion.. For what it is worth... The unimilk caused the diarrhea 
Selenium gel was great
His body temp dropping is a cause for concern and raspy breathing after eating... 
I use half a gallon of whole milk, half a can Carnation evaporated milk, one cup buttermilk.. I heat it to between 100 and 105 degrees...
If that little cutie was mine I would give nuflor once a day for five days.. Give colostrum replacer until 48 hours old and switch to formula of your choice... With the scours I do electrolytes every other bottle so they still get the protein from their milk and their bellies still have a chance to clear all the milk out (again my opinion)
While on antibiotics I would add a pinch of probios to bottle about two hours after the dose...

Good luck with that sweety!!!


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes he is getting into the nursing position with his head raised and still gets raspy. I know it's not flowing too much because he actually has to work to get it. It drips a couple drops and then stops when held upside down. 

He ate 5 ounces just now and was really awake and alert. His temp was good also. I will have to contact my vet and see about getting nuflor as all I have is La 200 and pen g.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Nuflor is best for respitory issues.. La 200 is second best... My concern was his temp dropping in combination with rasping after bottles 


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

He just ate almost 3 oz of electrolytes and 1 1/2 oz whole milk. It was a little earlier than I have been feeding but I'm going to bed for a few hrs since I work graveyards. Next feeding I will probably do 2 oz milk first and then electrolytes. My sister said she always starts them off slowly with still giving electrolytes instead of going to a full 3-4 oz of milk.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Rest well!! Four and a half ounces sounds wonderful


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

When I am keeping a new kids warm, I make an incubator out of a box and blankets (or towels) and then fill soda bottles with hot water. I put the bottles on the outside of the blankets so they are not up against the kid. Then I cover the box. This makes a nice warm bed for the kid(s) with no electricity or danger of fire.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not be giving electrolytes and milk at the same feeding, mixed or not. It was my understanding that you give either or.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Well it's definitely time to go back to milk. The electrolytes are blue and his poop has turned blue! It's still really gel/mucous like. Can I give pepto or something to help firm his stool. My sister gave her bottle calves that had scours Metamucil in their milk or electrolytes. Can I do that for him?


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

You can give him pepto if you want, a few cc's orally, but his poop should firm up when he gets back on milk.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

The good thing is his temp has been staying up better and he has been extremely hungry and frisky today. So glad to see him feeling good again.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

So glad he is feeling better


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

He was following me and my husband around the camper. And my husband cracked up because he would walk by the heater and he would try to bounce. And every now and then he would stop and just zone out in front of the heater. Then he almost head butted my husband in the family jewels, looking for an udder. It was funny. He can hop out of his bucket if it's not covered and it's a big mineral/molasses tub they use for cattle, so taller than a tote box.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ugh poor guy cannot catch a break. My husband forgot to turn the heater on high and left it on low, then he had liquid poo and laid in, so I came home to a cold baby. His temp was 100.9 but his mouth and body was cold to the touch. And when I took his temp he crapped alot of yellow almost pure water diarrhea again. Going to get pepto now. Could he have coccidia at this young age? Because something is going on. I found out the lady has had every one of her bottle babies get diarrhea and die this year. All her dam raised are fine but she is loosing all her bottle kids. He can't live on electrolytes only and I didn't like to blue diarrhea from it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You may want to do spectroguard or something like it.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

He just got his first dose of pepto and now has pink lips. How often should I give it? I gave him 2 cc but he spit out 1/4 cc or so


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I will have to see if I can find spectroguard


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Now he cannot walk or stand on his own. He is holding one of his front feet up. He has been in his bucket so no way to injure it. I'm guessing joint ill although he doesn't have a fever yet. I cannot afford a vet visit to get meds. All I have is LA 200 or Pen G. 

He also only ate 3 oz, instead of 4 or 5 that he has been. How often can I do pepto? What us dosage for LA200? And how often. I am so overwhelmed and just wanna crawl in a hole and give up. I have NEVER had this much trouble with bottle babies.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Dosage for LA 200 I looked it up and 2mls for 5 lbs. I think Pen G would be better and perhaps the B Complex stuff. 3-5 cc's per 100 lbs, for the Pen G so I'm going to say 1 ml for such a little guy, but I've never had to treat such a young little guy... Hopefully the experts will be coming on here soon..


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I have b complex. Will give him some now. And I have Pen G but a bit earlier someone said LA 200 since he is raspy but I never started it yesterday because he started holding his temp and isn't feverish. I will do the Pen G and if need be switch to LA 200 as I need something in his system asap


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm concerned with the not being able to walk, that's why I was thinking Pen G would be better, incase of polio or can't think if the other name at the moment...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would do peng. Dosage 1cc per 20 lbs. Make sure to keep him warm. Get the B Complex into him. What milk are you using?


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I'm using the whole cows milk with buttermilk and evaporated milk mixed recipe


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow..Im sorry I just read through this..poor little guy...he could have ecoli causeing the runny poo...this can bring him down quickly..I use Neomycin..its a little easier to find..its a oral antibioitc for gut related bacteria like ecoli....1 1/2 cc twice daily for 3-5 days...follow up with probioics once a day for 5 days. I would once again pull him off milk..electrolytes for 12-24 hours unit he firms up...then go straight whole cows milk..do not add the butter milk or evap. milk...with his difficult start I would not over feed..stick to 10% his body weight until he maintains his strength..firm stools and friskiness for a few weeks at least...then scooch it up a little as needed..re weight him weekly and adjust amount of milk...
so...get his weight...multiply that by 16 to get his weight in oz then multiply that by 10% to see how much he needs PER DAY...divide into 4 bottles for now...if he seems hungry between meals..offer an electro bottle...same amount as milk...And yes..do space milk and electros...they do not complement eachother in the gut at all..

If you feel he has joint ill..and it is not all that crazy to think so with all hes been through..start Pen G now, twice daily...and if you can get nuflor I would switch.....its much better at fighting joint ill then Pen G...but I wouldnt wait until you get it...just switch the next day once you get it...It needs to be given once a day for 10 days, dose is 1 cc per 33# sub Q ..so get enough for that..Banamine for 3 days at least as well..for inflammation and pain...1/4 cc per 25#


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

He is getting so much worse. I had to syringe him 2 Oz of electrolytes. He won't suck at all now. And his poop is even more liquid despite the pepto. He is now dehydrating which he was not before. His temp is 102.7 but he fills hot to the touch. Pen G is on board and b complex. He is still sitting up and occasionally trying to get up but cannot.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

This was last night at 12 am









This is today


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh boy, treat for floppy kid as well. You're already doing Pen and B complex, add 1/2 teaspoon of baking soda to that treatment to cover all 3 bases. Poor little buggar, I hope he perks up soon.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok will add the baking soda as well. He was strong enough to nurse again and drank 3 oz. I swear I never know how I'm gonna find him when I go to feed. One time he is strong, next he is completely down, 3 hours later he is halfway, next back to normal, then next he is down again.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok my husband was able to give him 3 oz of electrolytes at 9pm and 1 am while I was at work. I just got home and he was very hungry. He ate 3 1/2 oz electrolytes. He also got 2 cc pepto (was giving 1 cc yesterday and it is helping), 1 cc b complex and .5 cc Pen G. He will get baking soda ina few mins. He was able to stand for a min once I set him on his feet but when he tried to walk he just crumbles. He is good about switching sides and we hold him in a standing position after every feed. If he will just continue to improve. He will get probiotics at noon.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

He was screaming at 11 am. I got up and he was on his feet and said feed me now, so he ate an half hr early. He ate 4 oz this time. He has not pooped in at least 4 hours and that was thicker than it has been. This afternoon will be 24 hrs since he has had milk. I'm so scared to even try. And he needs a bath really bad again. Hopefully he will keep responding and get better.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

After the 24 hr mark I would only give him a couple oz to start with, then switch off with electrolytes for day, slowly increasing the milk. I used the advantage brand of milk replacer (I'm not suggesting you switch again, as whole cows milk should be better for him) I crushed a lactaid pill (you can get them cheaply at Walmart) and a pinch of probiotic powder..., just to protect their tummies from getting upset. You may want to try that, as sometimes cows milk is harder to digest.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

A pinch of baking soda in the milk helps too, it neutralizes acids in the stomach. I eat half a teaspoon of baking soda every time my stomach feels funny and I feel 100% better within 10 minutes or so, so that's a good thing to remember for you too


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok he just ate 4 oz very quickly and had been screaming for it for an hr. He is on 3 1/2 hr feedings! He also got another dose of pepto as he had pooped again and it's still runny but not water. He is still standing and we are at 24 hrs now. So at 6:30-7 pm he will get 3 oz of milk. Then my husband will give him electrolytes between 10-11pm. In the morning he will get 3 oz milk and keep switching every other bottle for a day or two. Hopefully that works.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Great  remember to put a tiny pinch of soda in the milk. It will help keep his tummy calm.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Someone feels better. His pink lips is the pepto. Lol


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yay, cool;-) Hope he continues to improve...


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Great job! Glad he is doing better


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

His first milk bottle has been fed. 3 1/2 cc with a pinch of baking soda. Hopefully it does not upset his tummy.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

fingers crossed XX


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So far so good. After I went to work last night hubby gave him his electrolytes, pepto and probiotics at 11pm. He then woke hubby up at 2 am screaming so hubby gave him 2 Oz milk. At his 8 am feeding he had 4 oz milk, pepto, b complex, pen g and banamine. His poop is firmer than it has been but still like cow patties. He will get electrolytes and probiotics in 3 hrs then more milk 3 hours after that. I'm really starting to feel relief and actually believe he will make it. I'm very on the fence about disbudding him. I don't want to cause any more pain or stress than I have to. He will be wethered at about 4 months old and will be in with a pygmy buck and a mini nubian buck, both with horns. I just worry because he will be 2-3 times their size eventually and don't want him to hurt them or us with his horns.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Usually with newborns the poop doesn't firm up until a week or so.. I don't think I would continue with the pepto, just crush a lactaid pill in the bottles of milk or add baking soda to them. Glad to hear he's doing better..


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Yes I'm used to the yellow poo that isn't quite firm. But his poo is still cow patty slop. Still gets all over his legs and tail when he poos. I am adding baking soda to his bottles and like what I'm seeing, so will continue that. Tonight at 7 pm he gets electrolytes and then at 11pm we are going to milk and dropping the electrolytes except once a day for a few days. So he is handling the milk well right now.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Is his poop still yellow? I'm kinda blind but looks like it is. If so I would say he has ecoli and get the spectroguard and give him some. It's been the only thing I've found that has worked. I know tractor supply has it. Poor little guy hope he gets better soon


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok sorry had to run to the bus stop, ok read this and see if it fits 
E. coli

1823

12/27/01

Tends to occur in very young kids, under 5 days of age. It is generally yellowish in color (sometimes called "bright" yellow). It is also known as "white scours" but you will generally note the yellow color. There may be "profuse" amounts of watery diarrhea because the organism actually causes the colon to secrete water (in addition to the fluid or milk that is ingested). The kid may or may not have a fever (temp may even be below normal). It may stop nursing. There can be rapid dehydration, an arched back or a hunched appearance. Blindness is common at the peak of the illness. The organisms can be acquired at birth, through filthy bedding, orally or through the navel. This is always to be considered a very serious ailment.
Treatment

Treatment must begin at once with oral antibiotics and electrolytes. Broad spectrum injectible antibiotics such as pen G is also recommended. Treatment must be prompt and vigorous if it is to succeed. Prenatal vitamin A shots given to the dam 3 weeks before birth and a good dose of colostrum given to the kid at birth go a long way toward prevention.




Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

^^^^Might be on to something there...


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Actually his poop is dark green! Which some of that is the blue die in the electrolytes. The first time he scoured he was pooping solid blue water at one point. But now it's a dark green. I will try to get a decent picture tonight next time he goes. He is only going every 4-6 hrs now so that's good.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok I reread and I'm 99.9% sure this is/was his problem. It makes since since his navel was dirty and cord was long and dirty when I got him. And everything is on board except oral antibiotics. I'm hoping the pen g is enough because I can't afford to get oral antibiotics for another week. I had everything I thought I would need and that's why I agreed to take him. But with all his problems I have spent money I did not really have.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

With E-Coli he wouldn't be getting better and would probably be down completely by now. He can't form poop if most of what he's getting is just water.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

^^^ That's good to know, both makes sense actually;-) So maybe firmer poop once he's on milk full time...


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Here is pictures of his poo. As you can tell it's still pretty loose which is why I'm afraid to stop the pepto just yet.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

He just pooped an explosive almost pure water poo again. I'm at a loss of what else to do. I don't have the $20 to pick up spectroguard. That's the only bottle tractor supply has is a big $25 bottle.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Like Goathiker said it could just be because he's still getting electrolytes. I would wait until you are just feeding milk, then go from there. Is he doing fine otherwise? That could be it..


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

No that's not ecoli the ones that I had that had it was a very almost.bright yellow.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

He seems to be doing fine otherwise. Eats well, actually acts like he wants more but I'm keeping his tummy flat, not pooching or shrunken. He even went outside for a few mins today because he was so hyper he kept trying to climb out of the bucket. But it was really cold so he only stayed out about 5 mins if even that.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok his last 3 bottles have been milk. He will get one bottle of electrolytes at noon today and milk the rest of the day. Same thing tomorrow unless he goes down hill. Then he will be done with electrolytes if he continues to improve. Oh and he will be a week old tomorrow.

Baha says hello and thanks for helping us!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He sure is cute!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe that's good news;-)


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> He sure is cute!


Isn't he just the cutest thing since sliced bread. It's really a shame that I have no use for a Lamancha Boer buck! So he gets to be wethered. He should have been a doe. Haha


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok I found some neomycin that I had forgotten I had. So I am going to start that since he is poo is still loose and has gotten a bit worse since going back to milk. But I need the dosage. Lol


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

If he is doing fine otherwise I wouldn't give him anymore meds. I would crush a lactaid pill in his bottles, and a pinch of probiotics to help him digest, before I would give him more meds. It is going to take his system a little while to adjust. As long as everything else is doing well I wouldn't give him more antibiotics, but that's just me. He sure is a cutie pie..;-)


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Well he already gets baking soda in his bottles and he gets probiotics twice a day. And I don't want him to crash like he did a couple days ago. He is dehydrating again.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That's why I'm suggesting the lactaid pill. It's for people who can't digest cows milk. Baking soda would help with that a little. It seems like he isn't digesting it very well..., and that could be why he is having issues. I get mine at Walmart for $4.00. Have you finished the round of Pen G?


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

He has tomorrow and Friday morning on the pen g. He is done with the banamine. Still gets b complex, pepto and probiotics


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

This might be just me, but I don't think you are supposed to keep giving pepto for a prolonged period, I think 72 hours max. That also could be why he is getting dehydrated....


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I wouldn't give anymore antibiotics until you are done with the Pen G.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

He was on the pepto for 2 days, stopped for 24 hrs and then back on them when he crashed a couple days ago and is now going on 3 days.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I looked it up before posting and it says in infants which pretty much he is it can cause diarrhea which leads to dehydration, it can have the opposite effect on them, with prolonged use. I would stop that, go with a crushed lactaid pill in his bottle with some probiotics which you are already giving. I would just use the soda until you can get some lactaid pills for now, but if his temp is stable and otherwise he's okay, I think he's having a hard time digesting cows milk. I could be WAY off base with that theory, but that's what I would do.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

He got a bath and got weighed. He is just over 8 lbs. Which means he should be getting 15 oz but he is eating 20 oz a day and still acts hungry. He had just ate before his bath.










J


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cutie pie!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

10% is a starting place...you also go by how his tummy feels after each bottle...but be aware.. kids will eat themselves sick..that is why mom walks away..she knows...and with bottle babies..they get us human moms by the heart strings and guilt us into feeding more lol..so be strong..its whats best for him...youre doing great with him


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Here is what his poo looks like now. It's turning yellow again now that he isn't getting all the blue electrolytes. And it's about the thickest I have seen it since the scours started.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Still a little mucusy but, looking pretty good. The mucus will go away as soon as his gut heals from the insult it has had. 

I won't tell you how much I feed my kids 'cause it is a lot more than 10%. However much you end up feeding him though, change very very slowly. Never up him more than an ounce per day and make sure he handles it before moving up again.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Sounds good goathiker. I'm going to keep him on 20 oz until he gains another lb or so. Then will slowly go up to 24 oz then more as he gains. His stomach seems right on target at 20 oz right now. Flat but not sunken in. He was 7 lbs at birth and when he was sickest he dropped to just under 6 lbs. So I'm happy he is back to 8 and gaining. He is definitely a happy boy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like you are feeding a good amount. I too fed more than the 10-12% of body weight. How much you feed should always be individualized depending on the kid's needs.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

He is standing hunched alot today and moving his mouth. So I'm thinking tummy hurts again. I have milk of magnesia but hate to cause his poo to get any looser. I looked at tractor supply and they have cdt shot but not the antitoxin.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

try backing off his milk again to let his tummy rest, give electros, sometimes its all that is needed...see if it settles his tummy...if not then MOM might be needed...I found with my little Lamb she could not handle too much milk at once but she needed it badly..so we began feeding her a tiny bit every hour...shes not up to 1 1/2 oz at once and doing great but it took time...she most likely didnt get colorstrum and I suspect your little man didnt as well...here is a home made electro recipe you might try...it wont turn his poo blue ..this recipe is alot so you can break it down

Homemade Electrolytes

A half gallon of hot water
2-6 Tablespoons of Unsulphured Blackstrap Molasses or what you have or honey
1-2 Tablespoons of Either Sea Salt, Epsom Salt, Baking Soda or Table Salt.
1 cup of Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

He seems alot better today. I think he was just a bit cold as I was even a bit chilly.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That could have been it too...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sure it will take him longer to really be able to properly regulate his temp. So that will probably need to be watched for quite a while.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So tomorrow is supposed to be in the 60s. I am hoping that he can spend some time outside, as I hate keeping him in the bucket so much and with loose poo, I cannot let him run around the camper much. I have doggie diapers that fit him perfect but even if I tuck his tail, he finds a way to get it out the hole and then poops everywhere. Lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

some outside time would be great for him : )


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

We have been in the 30s with snow and sleet lately. The the past two days have been in the high 40s to mid 50 but I was worried about his temp. So today is supposed to be in the 60s and we are going to take full advantage.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

This is his poo today. Getting more and more normal. He is finished with his pen g, pepto and b complex. The only thing he is getting now is a pinch of baking soda in his bottles and probiotics once a day. Yay


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

looking much more normal Yay!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

getting there!!! good job!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

YAY!! Good job;-)


----------



## geonjenn (Oct 3, 2012)

I know I'm late to the thread and I didn't read all the replies but I wanted to tell you that I use regular human baby bottles for our Nubian babies with no problems. So you should be able to use them with your little guy.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

He is up to 5 oz every 4 hours, 5 bottles a day. So that puts him at 24 oz. He was at 20 and started waking us between 2-5 am hungry. So I upped it to 4 1/2 oz per bottle for two days and then 5oz. He also is not coughing or raspy after eating anymore.

And he is growing up. It is in the 60s today so he spent 3 hours outside in a 12x6 dog kennel. I call it his big boy pen. Makes me wanna cry because he is growing up fast and I know he is a Lil miracle. Here are so pictures.




























And his 3pm bottle


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Sooo cute!;-)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He has such a sweet face.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

he looks great..


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok so the next step is offering hay and grain. His bucket has Timothy hay as bedding, so he can taste that anytime but he soils it and there isn't really room to keep a separate hay pile. He doesn't go out much because of the cold but I'm going to try to get my husband to make a heating barrel so he can be outside more, as I want him to have access to alfalfa and grain. I'm going to look for a grain with a coccidia prevention. Also I have baycox. When should I use that as a preventative?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How old is he now? I would be very careful with introducing things and putting him outside too quickly since he has had problems.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

He is 11 days old. So far I have only put him out when temp was over 60 and worked him up from 30 mins to 3 hrs yesterday. And his pen is in full sun, so warmer than shady areas.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I do baycox at three weeks here... One dose at three weeks old and they next dose on their birthday... That has been working for me...
That is just my farm

I have a bottle baby that got his baycox and got scours for two days.. My thought is that he had a lot of cocci to get rid of


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Right now he is getting 5 bottles a day. When can I drop it to 4? I know that will be a big increase in his other bottles but would like to be able to space it out every 5-6 hrs instead of every 4. I just don't want to upset his tummy. Lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would wait..hes had a lot to deal with in his short life....too much milk at once will make him sick if he cant digest it....


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Guess who is two weeks old today! It is snowing so he can't go out for a few days but he is happy and warm inside. I don't think he is growing much though. Which kinda has me concerned.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

are you weighing him?


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

We weighed him at a week old. Going to weigh him again this afternoon. I think he got taller but I think he has only gained a couple lbs


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Be interested to see how much he gained... They usually only gain a few #'s each week when they are that young..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep..I would go by weight not eye sight....he is doing very well!!!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So I was right. He hasn't gained much at all. He is 9 lbs and he was 8 lbs a week ago. So he has only gained 1 lb, which could simply be more milk in his tummy because I am now feeding him 5 1/2 oz every 4 hrs, 5 bottles a day. So 27 1/2 oz a day. He doesn't act like it's too much. And his tummy isn't big and his poop is more normal than ever. So I don't know what to do to get him gaining. He is starting to nibble the Timothy hay that I use for his bedding. But I don't want to introduce grain yet. I will deworm and give baycox at 3-4 weeks old. 

He is jumping around some but he isn't near as active as a normal 2 week old. Heck he isn't even as active as 3-4 day old boers that I watched a video of yesterday. I don't want him too active inside but even outside he mainly walks around. Every now and then he will pick up the pace and do a bounce or two, then right back to walking or just stands there. Lol and in his pen outside he just finds a sunny spot and lays down. He sleeps alot!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can try increasing the bottles by like a quarter of an ounce and go from there.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree...start by adding a tiny bit more milk...watch to see how he does if all goes well increase a tiny bit again...really watch his tummy and his poops...offer him clean hay to nibble too...


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I change his bedding hay every day so for the most part it is clean. I will start offering him some alfalfa leaves that are left when I split flakes and feed. And I will increase his bottles some more. Thanks.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So he has been looking full and poochy on what he was already getting. He also has been fighting the baby bottle more. So I measured his milk and put it in a Pepsi bottle with Pritchard nipple. Well he sucked it down mega fast and still looked sunken in! Could he have been getting too much air on the baby bottle? Or did he suck the milk into the wrong place this time. 

Oh and immediate after he got frantic. Stretching out, biting or licking his belly and pee hole, and laying down then jumping right up. So I started a thread about UC. 

He has calmed down now and is chewing everything in the camper. So not sure what it was about but I sure didn't like how frantic he was acting.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

He has been doing really well the past couple of days. I'm guessing his behavior that scared me was just a one time thing because he hasn't done anything strange since and I haven't changed anything. Here he is. Someone suggested he was getting too much milk and to drop him from 27 oz a day to 17. But he wasn't growing on 25 oz so no way he would grow on 17. And he is sunken in as it is.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

These were all within minutes of feeding him 6- 6 1/2 oz bottles


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh my... so so cute;-)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

awe..that face..I want to kiss it!! I love elf mancha ears!!..he looks really good...I know we want to see a fat tummy...but he cant handle it right now...as he gets stronger you can begin to scooch his milk up 1/2 oz per day at a time and see how he does.....hes a doll!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He is such a doll baby !


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I've been slowly increasing his bottles by 1/2 oz ever 2-3 days. He has been on 6 1/2 oz for two days. Before that he was on 6 oz per bottle.

He is very hyper now. Keeps jumping out of his bucket. And tries climbing on the couch. And he found a hole in the fence of his pen and gets out and comes to the camper door to be let back in. Lol he is gonna be 100 lbs and escaping to come inside. Haha


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that he is doing so well.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Here is what his poop looks like. Except the pictures make it look brown but it is more like an orangeish yellow. And this was only about 1/3 of what he pooped and some was definitely turning to berries. I will be doing baycox as a preventative on Thursday when he turns 3 weeks. Should I wait a few days and then deworm him also?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would only deworm him if its needed....usually at 3 weeks they dont need it...Cocci treatment , Yes...at three weeks but worming only as indicated

no poop pic came through : )


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Oops my phone didn't post it. Here it is. Lol


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

That looks fairly normal to me anyway.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep looks good. I'm so happy. I caught him drinking water from the bucket in his pen today for the first time. And I took him to my friends back yard and he was tasting dirt and grass and leaves. I don't think he swallowed any of it but was licking and mouthing it. Lol


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yep...good looking poop...:hammer:...Can only get away with saying that here LOL


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The life cycle of cocci is 19 days at which time they start creating baby Oocysts. If you start your prevention at 18 days you can kill them before they make babies to infect your yard. What are going to use?


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I have baycox to treat him with. I heard to do at 3 weeks then again at 6-7 weeks and from then he will be on medicated feed until 6 months old. Which actually I feed noble goat all the time and it's medicated I believe.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So I am considering switching him back to formula but definitely not the uni milk. I can get land o lakes does match from my local feed store. Or what formula do yall like the best? He is up to 8 oz each bottle for 5 bottles a day. He is going through a gallon of milk every 4 days or so now. Since I mix in a can of evaporated milk and a cup buttermilk it's costing me about $12-15 per week. And he is growing and increasing every few days.

I fully expect him to get up to 60 oz a day before he starts to taper off and wean. I can buy the formula for like $20 or so and it should last a while, probably a month or more. I would change him very slowly. Like 1/4 formula and 3/4 cows milk for several days and then half for several days and then 3/4 for several days and then full formula on like the 9th day.

He is 3 weeks old today. I will have to get a weight on him in a couple hours or tomorrow. My husband hates it because he has to weigh and then weigh holding him. The scale doesn't read my weight because I'm way overweight.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

Land o lakes is good.. I use it from time to time


Old Goats & Young Chicks Farm
Boer and Boer Cross


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Just got the land o lakes today and will start slowly switching over the next 7-9 days.

But in other news, my baby is growing up! He is almost 4 weeks old. He started jumping out of his bucket ever 2 mins so we tried a pet taxi but he soils it too quickly. So today he moved outside. He has a dog house with Timothy hay and heat lamp at night or cold temps.

Also I set him up a feeder with minerals and just a small hand full of noble goat and alfalfa pellets. He immediately started eating it. I had to put hay in the feeder to slow him down. He has been nibbling hay but today I saw him actually swallow it and he was browsing grass a couple bites.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe!!! He's growing up to be a big boy...;-) congrats!! Great job;-)


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

I know. I cannot believe how fast they grow. And I knew he was sampling his bedding and hay but I was totally shocked when he attacked the pelleted feed and minerals. It was like he knew exactly what it was and had been denied for awhile. Kinda like my adults when I feed and they are afraid they aren't going to get their share of feed. Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like he is doing good!


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok so once AGAIN I have questions. He is 4 weeks old and only weighs 12.4 lbs. That seems really low to me! He only gained 3 lbs in 2 weeks! What should a typical Boer/Lamancha baby weigh at 4 weeks old? And he is eating 40 oz a day which is 20% of his body weight! And he is by no means overfull! His belly is flat after a feeding and sunken in before his feedings.

He just started eating hay and nibbling concentrate feeds. He was on 45 oz but I dropped his 5th feeding and increased his other four by 1 oz so he is getting 40 oz instead of 45. I just don't know what to do to get him growing better. 

I'm currently switching to Doe's Match. Right now he gets 2 oz does match and 8 oz whole milk in each bottle. Tomorrow I will move up to 4 oz does match and 6oz whole milk. 

Poop is great, appetite is great and he is very active. Finally running and bucking like a normal kid.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

The minimum gain you want to see is 10lbs a month. Mine are all usually 30+lbs at a month old, but they didn't have a slew of issues like him. He'll catch up, just keep slowly upping his milk.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Ok I'm just extremely worried that he isn't growing and I'm going to loose him. If he died I would be very traumatized and wouldn't forgive myself if there was something else I could have done. He was 9-10 lbs at birth and then lost down to about 6-7 lbs when sick. Now up to 12 but I still don't see him growing much. Hopefully eating hay and grain will help him put on weight.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I do up to 12 ounces of milk per feeding. I don't do more than that. But if he seems too hungry, you could slowly increase his bottles to 12 ounces each.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Okay, I will let you know on weight as my 2 week old LaMancha cross kids are getting their fitness check tomorrow. 
Did he Tape wormed at 18 days with his Cocci med? They can get these at birth and they steal the nutrition from the baby. 
Also, I will not put my faith in Baycox again. It seems to work great for many people but, not here. It is probably the dosing info times that don't go along with the lifecycle of the Oocysts.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Actually I didn't want to shock his system so I did baycox but not regular dewormer. I can deworm him today. What should I use? I don't have valzaban. Just ivomec 1% or safeguard.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Good to know about Baycox Goathiker.... I was going to invest in some... Sulmet works for me at least...


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow how time flies. Baha will be 6 weeks old Thursday. He is currently getting 48 oz of milk a day and free choice alfalfa. He has minerals and grain but doesn't eat them. He tried them the first day or two but is uninterested now. I refresh them every day or two but no go. Maybe when my doe kids he will start because he will be moved into a pen with a small pygmy doe as company.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Should I drop one of his bottles? Is he getting too much milk to eat solids? Some days he pigs out on hay and others he barely touches it. I don't want to stop his growth but know eventually he needs to cut back. I need him on 3 bottles instead of 4 by mid March as I'm leaving town and my sisters family won't be available for 4 feedings.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I drop to 3 bottles when they are 6 weeks old. He is probably slower with the grain because he is by himself. I bet he will pick it up when he is with the others. Glad he is doing so well. I will give up to 12 ounces per bottle.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep he is currently getting 4 bottles at 12 oz each. And Thursday is 6 weeks so I will drop him then. Or maybe wait one more week. His first two weeks were so touch and go that I am nervous about dropping too soon and him not growing good. Lol but he is a lively healthy boy.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Do what you think is best. With his hard start, you don't want to set him back.


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

Baha is getting so big! He is on 3 bottles a day 12 oz each feeding. He is eating hay and browsing really well. And eating his pellets better.




























His horns are growing and his face is changing and he doesn't look like my baby anymore. Makes me sad to see him grow and be independent but really happy and proud that I saved him and made a difference for him.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

He's looking great!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Looking great!!


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I have used the pritchard nipples for bummer lambs and they do fine with it. I just prefer them. I always measure the milk into a bottle and I like the bottles from Premier as they have the oz. marked but I just go by the amount I put in after the first measure. A rough for me is the 10% of their weight. I do five bottle at first - the last at midnight and then the am at 6. (Often the first few days I just keep offering a little many times a day.) As soon as they are eating some solid food I drop the midnight bottle. If I am dropping a bottle I increase the other bottles by a little. I have a little bummer lamb right now - healthy little girl and she is with my goats. Thinks she is one! I also do a little different depending on the animal I have to feed -trying to duplicate how their mom would do it (never as good as mom but I try) If the baby is weak I do less milk, more often. I use Land O'Lakes replacer and never had a problem with babies raised on it. 
I've seen babies that get bigger bottles and only 3 a day quickly changed to 2 a day. Scours seem to plague them. Never have any of that with mine and I also try to keep to a regular schedule. I think that is a great help to them and to me.


----------



## Jaxon_2011 (Mar 1, 2015)

Feeding several lamancha bottle babies am using baby bottles but they drink so fast they are coughing should we be using goat nipples instead! Worried they are gonna get sick from milk getting in their lungs!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

He looks great!


----------



## Jaxon_2011 (Mar 1, 2015)

What's the best way to weigh babies?


----------



## Summersun (Apr 24, 2014)

So I went on vacation for a week and had asked my sister about using her bander. Yesterday I get a call from her saying Umm we were banding lambs and we banded Baha. Lol my husband was like WHAT? And I was like ok cool. Lol later she said he was a bit sore but he got a tetanus antitoxin shot and banamine. My poor husband isn't used to everything farmers do, so he is still sad that Baha will loose his family jewels. Lol he is 8 or 9 weeks now. I was actually gonna wait until about 12 weeks but I'm ok with it done now


----------

